# spandex boat???



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dN_xX9WIP4&feature=related


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Skin over frame construction has been around forever.
Keeping the skin taut while applying fiberglass is the hard part.
If the skin sags, the finished shape of your hull won't look right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

yea that wouldent be good im gonna do a couple small scale tests before i go broke spending all of my money on glass and resins just for it to be a waist.....i was thinking about just getting the shape just right and putting alot of matte glass on the inside and i could go over the outside of the hull with finishglass or bondo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Another technique would be a one-off plywood mold.
Build your framework.
Skin it in cheap plywood, seal it with a coat of resin.
Wax it, and lay glass over the outside.
Fast easy method of construction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

both would be about the same price to make both of them but making the mold would be a little more labor intencive


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You can do the fleece over frame meathod, but after you get the shape you will need alot more resin and glass then you would with a stitch and glue boat because the glass will be the only real structural member. The speaker boxes that these are used for are good for taking vibration but not really meant to handle weight, atleast the ones I've helped build in the past. So in the end it will cost alot more and because of all the extra resin and fairing it will end up taking alot more time too.

If you are intent on building, do like Brian, Brett and myself did when we build our boats. Heres the links to the builds:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1233676948

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1216352720

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1247960551

From your other post it seems you are just looking for a small skiff to fish the flats and protected waters, if so check out these boats too:
http://www.bateau.com/categories.php

These plans are tried and tested and if you buy the plans you can put them together very quickly and some very cheaply like this one:
http://www.bateau.com/studyplans/FS12_study.htm?prod=FS12


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

im gonna have to look into that 

i got bored this morning and cut up a t-shirt and got some veneer and put this together


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the shape, but I'd do less severe of a v if you are fishing the flats. The issues will be the ribs, see how it raises up a little no matter how tight you pull it I bet you will still not be able to get it to flatten out very well, after it is glassed it will take a ton of grinding saning and fairing to smooth it out. Natuarally the more work required the more money. Now if you make the same frame work and cover it with foam then it might work out ok, but again will take a bunch of money. If you cover it with Luan, assuming the curves aren't to extreme, then you will need much less glass and save alot of money and time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

werei fish in charlotte harbor its a large area of water and if im fishing in pine island sound and i need to head back to the ramp in placida it a 5 mile leg on open water and in the late summer when we get white squals it can get nasty out there thats why i want a deep v in the front and a little bit of flair in the bow. i want it to be a dry boat


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

wow I'm not sure I would cross that much open water it a boat that small. Make sure you have enough floatation foam under the floor so she won't sink if she flips. I'm not sure exactly how big the boat will be, but I wouldn't count on a dry ride when running a chop no matter how it is designed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

ive done ot in a johnboat and its gonna have two hatchs one for the gas tank and another for the battery and everything else is gonna have foam i mean everything! the dementions are 13'x5'x1.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

changed the ribs just a little, some sanding here and there and added some stuff


i got the look i wanted when the cloth was dry and there was no sagging but i just put some epoxy on it but the epoxy sets in a hour so it might sag when its set


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like it's covered in sheet... 

I'm sorry, the punch line was just hanging there
             absolutely begging for the spike!

                                    ;D

Kayaks, coracles, even oceangoing sailboats all used skin over frame.
Plenty of designs out there to work from that use the technique.
Even aircraft were built skin over frame, strong and lightweight.
the trick to obtain a smooth hull is to attach the fabric
only to the stringers, not the frames.
Another trick is to use gravity to pull the fabric tight.
Apply resin only to the panel that is perpendicular to the floor.
Can't sag if the load is to one edge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

more shots.............


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It would be extremely difficult to pull on FG cloth without it coming apart. Also the widest I have ever seen is 62".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

its not fiberglass its fleece


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

i like that your thinking outside the box. i have built quite a few speaker boxes using this method. the one problem i see is that *ALL* curves in the boat will be concave instead of convex. to correct that you will have to add more framing and fairing material. fleece will soak up a ton of resin which in the end i think it will only make it heavy and brittle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i decided that im going to do all the flat spots with wood but im going to do the fleece technique on the bow section so it will get that copperhead/hellsbay look with the deep-v and it will make a smooth transition into a flaired section


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

that sounds like a much better plan to me. If it doesn't work out you can still do the curves with wood it just takes a little time and experimenting.


----------

